
New Apple patent imagines an OLED screen as a keyboard for MacBooks – The Verge - evo_9
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/2/27/17058616/apple-patent-oled-screen-keyboard-macbook-pro-touch-bar
======
IntronExon
The ergonomics would be abysmal! I loathe typing on a sheet of glass for the
RSI impact, and the lack of tactile feedback.

